# Mrs John Travolta has healthy baby boy at 48 !



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

I have just seen the wonderful news that Kelly Preston has delivered a healthy baby boy "Ben" at age 48. 
They've not admitted to IVF but speculation is rife. Donor egg perhaps?

Anyway just thought I'd share this news item incase you missed it.
http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Showbiz-News/John-Travolta-And-Kelly-Preston-Estatic-At-The-Birth-Of-A-Baby-Boy/Article/201011415825605?lpos=Showbiz_News_News_Your_Way_Region_7&lid=NewsYourWay_ARTICLE_15825605_John_Travolta_And_Kelly_Preston_Estatic_At_The_Birth_Of_A_Baby_Boy

Kaybee xx

/links


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Good luck to the Travoltas.
depends on scientology's views on ivf and deivf whether they could ever say if it was a result of tx.  For all we know they may be very pro-medical scientific progress.  There could even be a scientology ivf clinic. I would like to think they could be open minded, they believe in aliens after all!!!!

Jane


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Jane  .. Yeah they believe in aliens others believe in "God" same same.

However they got there, it is very encouraging. I don't think Scientology is against IVF at all. Science by name and all that...


----------

